# Lathe Start Up Does This Sound Right



## Garththomas (Apr 16, 2016)

When I got my new G0768 and tried to use it I had to have the spindle direction switch in forward and then press the reset button, my lathe would start and speed up to 50 something rpm automatically before touching the speed dial. If i turned the spindle switch to the 0 position the emergency stop trips and if I want to reverse the motor I put the switch in R and then press the reset how ever  it would not turn in reverse unless I turned the speed dial up.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 16, 2016)

That sounds right to me.


----------



## Garththomas (Apr 16, 2016)

OK well thats good then i was a little worried that they got wires crossed or something, having a motor start turning from a button when the speed dial is turned off seemed a little foreign to me


----------



## tincture500 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes this is correct. I have had a G0768 for about a year. If find it adequate in power and speed ranges. The half nut engaging is a little stiff still.  I added an A2Z QCTP. This is major advantage in speed of changing tooling. Couple concerns. Make sure you disassemble  the cross slide, clean and lube,  adjust gibs all over the machine.  Second concern is the often pulsing speed control. Froward usually goes up to 800-900 runs well,  then if you max it, it may jump to 1800- 2000 but indicates some imbalance .  it also " growls" at high speed suggesting a bearing issue. Overall I'm a newbie building several tools using mostly aluminum but having a great time learning the machine techniques.  The G0768 is a value buy .  tom


----------



## Garththomas (Apr 18, 2016)

I disassembled and cleaned everything except the headstock area lots of grit, I had a bit of trouble setting the table lock on the tailstock it seems to tighten up the closer you get to the headstock and its such a fine adjustment to get it right without the handle flipping all the way forward, took a bit of time.
I didn't expect the spindle to start turning the instant I pressed the start button as I'm sure that other lathes I've seen on utube didn't move till you turned the dial but I guess I'm wrong. It seems to have plenty of power and I haven't noticed any vibration. I did do the spindle bearing break in procedure. 
I don't have a micrometer or dial indicators yet so I can't say how accurate it is but there is a lot of backlash on the carriage wheel, some of which is the way the pinion gear and the combination gear mesh and there is no adjustment for that. Now come to think of it I didn't do anything to the halfnut gibs because I have found it stiff to engage as well. That said I do like it and I can move it all by myself if I have to. 
I bought several sets of feeler gauges and am able to set the cutters without too much fuss so a QTP isn't on the horizon yet.


----------



## higgite (Apr 19, 2016)

Garththomas said:


> I didn't expect the spindle to start turning the instant I pressed the start button as I'm sure that other lathes I've seen on utube didn't move till you turned the dial but I guess I'm wrong.


Hi GA,

Check this out at about 6:30. Looks like you're good to go.





Tom


----------



## Garththomas (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Tom, I guess I'll have tore-adjust the trim pot


----------



## dkwflight (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi
THe chinese speed controls are a bit strange.
Call Grizzly and ask a tech question.
THey have proved helpful in the past.


----------



## Garththomas (Apr 21, 2016)

I did speak with tech support at grizzly and they were helpful, it took a while to get an answer and after I got it I had to check here.
I'm on to bigger and better things now like wrestling with backlash and trying to learn the dials for accuracy. 
I've only made a few things too small so far


----------



## tincture500 (Sep 7, 2016)

How's you quest going with the new lathe. . I'm now building some tooling. Ball turning tooling and scissor knural jig.


----------



## Garththomas (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I started a new job and have been too busy the past few months  to use it but I have been slowly acquiring tools and odds
and ends I still want to get a QTP. I bought a stand for it $180.00 on sale and with the plywood its very rigid.


----------

